# Truma Combi Problem?



## jeffscarborough (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if I have a problem here or not. 

We have just returned from two weeks of Aires in France and noticed that the boiler/water heater (Trama Combi) when switched on to just heat water (summer setting) at 40c would heat up (green and orange lights on) then orange off to indicate water was up to temp. 
Then we would use all the hot water showering untill it went cold (my turn)  and the orange light does not come on to heat more water. 
Is this a problem or a 'feature'? 

Thanks, 
Jeff. 

Camper is one year old Dethleffs SE Van1


----------



## arthur49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jeff

Not convinced you've a problem as we found (after 7 weeks in Europe) a similar situation arose.  

I suspect that the thermostat / switch is simply slow to react.

We started turning the heater up to 60 degrees on start up.  Didn't switch back on any quicker when water had cooled but the hot water lasted longer and 'my turn' was very pleasant!

Our van a year old too

Arthur


----------



## Milfy (Jul 14, 2010)

just got back today from france it was so hot only had cold showers

mine does the same after a while its starts up again no problem and warms the water up


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 14, 2010)

Always have ours on 60. Never had a problem except when we got some dodgy French gas which wouldn't work in the frozen north of Scotland. Oh and the old fave - piddling on the floor at the slightest hint of cold - cured with a cunningly designed plastic gag.


----------



## michaellinda (Jul 14, 2010)

*truma*

Hi,  We had an occurance in Italy 2 weeks ago when the boiler would not come on at 40c put it on 60c and it fired up outside temp was 36c.  Also had relighting problem that turned out to be not enough power in the battery (110amp) to run the combustion fan the boiler kept failing. Hope this helps.


----------



## crystalmulti (Jul 30, 2010)

*Sleepy water heater*

Yes out Truma combination heater does exactly the same, as if the thermostat is not as sensitive as it should be. I would imagine that there is an adjustment resistor somewhere but not sure where??? We put ours on to heat *and* water and this seems to 'kick it' in to action. Ours we've had for 9 years and it's 15 years old, generally work really well for the age of it.


----------



## Davesport (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd noticed this "anomally" with the LED's on my Truma too. I'd expected to see the green light on after using a lot of HW. However I've never been short of HW other than when it's been run cold after a couple of showers.

I thenk it's a case of "They all do that sir"

D.


----------

